# Identify the work



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

(After a post by post-minimalist's)

What are the musicians in the picture about to play?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG, the pic is huge.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

The woman in the middle, holding no instrument, is, of course, a pianist.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ wow I never knew Clarinets could levitate like that. 

and I believe in the first pic they are about to perform the Three Stooges classic _Slapstick_


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

They're about to play 4'33" because I don't see anyone in the picture.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Weston said:


> They're about to play 4'33" because I don't see anyone in the picture.


HAR! I hope it's not a Cage piece, in which case _anything_ could be in the picture.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Give us a clue OP


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Could it be a piece by Varese? 
There's a *lot* of percussion so it must be modern. A lot of the picture is missing from the screen but after a down load I could see two players seemingly leaving the scene so they might be about to play hooky!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The computer and mixing desk could point to George Crumb or Fernyhough but that would be too obscure.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Since the people are leaving perhaps they are playing Haydn's Farewell Symphony - but the question was what are they ABOUT to play.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Is the trio about to indulge in a bit of Mozart?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> Could it be a piece by Varese?
> There's a *lot* of percussion


And you can also see *two pianos*.


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

Removing the computers, it could be Bartók's sonata for two pianos and percussion.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

heh, maybe it's just a storage room


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

xJuanx said:


> it could be Bartók's sonata for two pianos and percussion.


Score!



> Is the trio about to indulge in a bit of Mozart?


Not in this case. In performances of this trio the violin is many times replaced by a viola. The composer couldn't care less nowadays, as he died in Moscow in 1978.


----------

